# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Top Budget Hotels in Hyderabad

## mano133

Hotel Savera Residency is among the finest budget hotels in Hyderabad and is located in an accessible location around 3kms from the airport. It has received a customer recommendation of 90% which means 9 out of 10 guests would like to stay in this hotel again. It has garnered numerous positive reviews from guests who have praised the hotel for its location and its modern facilities. The rooms are fully air conditioned and equipped with all major amenities. The hotel also has a fine south Indian restaurant that is quite popular among guests. The room rates start from Rs.1590.

----------


## ohmibroewne

Hyderabad is the capital city of Andhra Pradesh. Some Top Budget Hotels in Hyderabad are as a below:

The Central Court Hotel 
 Taj Mahal Hotel (Abids) 
 Sitara Residency 
 Hotel Harsha 
 Belsons Taj Mahal Hotel 
 Hotel Asrani International

----------


## davidsmith36

1.Sitara Residency 
2.The Central Court Hotel 
3.Green Leaves Hotel
4.Red Fox Hotel
5.Aditya Homtel

----------


## wadewilson

BSSCommerce - Provide development for online business website and high quality Magento extensions
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defer-js-extension.html
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-ou...ification.html
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-si...extension.html

----------

